

Expectations: Follow up to "I'm building a better TechCrunch" - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/02/04/expectations/

======
citricsquid
"We are a member of the InfluAds network. The quality of advertisers here is
incredible. You will only see one (relevant) ad on the sidebar because of this
great partner."

I give it a month. These hipster advertising networks never pay near enough
that you can make, once you hit "success" with traffic you'll be funding out
of your own pocket if you don't switch.

~~~
jsm386
The Deck seems pretty viable (<http://decknetwork.net/>) but then InfluAds
seems to be fairly, um, inspired by The Deck's angle.

~~~
robryan
The deck though have carefully curated an image which allows them to demand a
premium for unobtrusive advertising. I think this model without exclusivity
would be a lot harder to sustain.

------
mattholling
Against the many comments/suggestions that were made in previous posts
apparently g0atbutt is still g0atbutt.

Regardless, the site looks great and I am excited to see what comes from it.

~~~
g0atbutt
Haha, yes I am. I've had it for years, doesn't seem right to change it now…

~~~
stevejohnson
"That's the way it's always been" is a really, really awful justification for
perpetuating things. I dropped my nick of several years not too long ago in
favor of my real name.

~~~
Helianthus16
except that loyalty to a quirkiness is seen as individualistic and therefore
admirable.

not saying you're wrong--well, actually, i am saying you're wrong.

i'm not saying there aren't valid reasons to change his screen name now or
previously. i'm saying there are also valid reasons to keep it.

and I still think it's funny.

------
g0atbutt
Here is the link to the original announcement made on HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2153038>

------
jsm386
g0atbutt, one tip. Putting together a mockup using this Wordpress theme last
night ([http://wpshower.com/free-wordpress-themes/sight-1-0-free-
wor...](http://wpshower.com/free-wordpress-themes/sight-1-0-free-wordpress-
theme/)) I noticed a typo in the social sharing links thing. If you mouseover
the digg button it actually pops 'Bookmark on del.icio.us'

~~~
Kilimanjaro
Love the mockup, a screenshot on the left, startup intro to the right. Wish
you the best. I'll be reading it every day.

------
dclaysmith
Good luck. I hope it turns into another time sink for me...

------
jdp23
Very clean design, and I like the goal of 4-5 high quality posts a day.
Looking forward to tracking its progress!

------
jschuur
I would recommend against committing to a certain amount of articles per day
in you Expectations post. Run the site for a few weeks/months, see how much
good content you come up with that you want to post, and how much work you can
put into the site.

No point being this specific at such an early phase.

------
znt
What I'd love to see in this project is not just articles about "hot startups"
but also articles that are focused on "lessons learned" from failed or pivoted
startups. That would really increase the value of this website for me.

------
csomar
I wish you could make something like Startup Arabia
<http://www.startuparabia.com>) but for the whole world. They have got a very
nice design and well written articles.

They write about new startups and important events in the startup world.
That's all. No other bullshit. I would also love some other guest posts that
discuss important matters in the startup industry.

------
jedsmith
For a site that -- at least on the Web site -- does not wish to be compared to
TechCrunch (as evidenced by the footer text), why even include the footer
reference to TechCrunch?

I get that was the stated goal here, but that footer is confusing without the
context of the Hacker News announcement.

~~~
g0atbutt
That text shouldn't have been pushed live. Just a joke for some of my friends
that were helping me beta test it.

It's already removed on the main site.

------
marcamillion
Would love to get an idea of how the traffic is going - as soon as you are
comfortable with that, of course :)

------
itsnotvalid
The only ad that it shows is "promote with us", so that is really relevant.
They should choose some ads networks that has real ads already, may be running
alongside with this one.

~~~
drivingsouth
You should check that again ;)

------
simonsarris
I see you there, little smile in the bottom left.

What theme are you using? Do you plan on having an About page?

~~~
tvon
Looks to be a custom theme based on "Sight", found here:
[http://wpshower.com/free-wordpress-themes/sight-1-0-free-
wor...](http://wpshower.com/free-wordpress-themes/sight-1-0-free-wordpress-
theme/)

------
ohashi
no way to contact you?

------
aneth
This should be a nice alternative to pop journalism about the incestuous
topics (Foursquare's gonna make it, AT&T sucks, Apple is awesome but we still
like to call their shit, Foursquare is still awesome, MG Siegler cut himself
on the edge of his Macbook Air...)

It's amazing how much crap those guys produce and how little they do stir up
interesting startups. Arrington's "no embargo" policy - supposedly principled
- is at odds with their extortionate methods of promising coverage in exchange
for perks for their readers and exclusives.

~~~
w1ntermute
> It's amazing how much crap those guys produce and how little they do stir up
> interesting startups.

I don't think it's really that surprising. Let's be honest - is startup news
or the "pop journalism" that you (rightfully) deride going to draw a larger
audience? TechCrunch is in the business of drawing in as many readers as
possible, and it does a fantastic job in that respect. TSF certainly fills a
niche that we are very interested in, but it's a relatively small one when you
look at the blogosphere ecosystem as a whole.

------
jawartak
How do we sign up for The Weekly?

